# Oto fish care



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Everything I've found says "small schools" for the amount of otos in a tank. Is "small school" 3 fish? 6 fish? 

I have four in my 10 gallon right now, and they've all figured out where I put the veggies. I didn't want to overwhelm the tank by adding six all at once, so I added four. They cleaned the whole tank of visible algae in one day, and they've been enjoying veggies and invisible stuff since then.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ideally you'll want a good six. What size is the tank? Is it cycled? Is it Mature?

The smaller the fish, the more fish they need in a school (for schoolers obviously, doesn't apply for single fish like betta's ;-)) to be really happy and secure. Providing tons of hiding places will help negate that need a little bit, but you should try to provide the best environment possible. So yes, go up to at least six if you can, if not a few more and they'll be quite content.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks! I have a 10 gallon cycled, mature tank with a couple of caves and around 15+ plants. I'll get a couple more otos when they're in stock.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Group of 6 for schools and shoals is the minim, (i don't know why aqadviser says 3 instead of 6 for groupings..). You can also make algae rocks for them. If the tank has a betta I recommend smooth rocks like river rocks. Get rocks and a container, add tank water or dechlorinated tap. Put either outside in sun, in very sunny window, or put a plant growing applicable light over it. If put outside consider putting cling wrap over it to keep mosquitoes out. Let set 1-3 weeks depending on how much light it is getting, ti should be brown and green. Put it in the tank where the otos often hang out/near their feeding spot. In a day or two it should be spotless. Repeat. I'd recommend keeping several rocks so you can keep rotating.
Oh another alternative, if you have a tank with river rocks in it but no algae eater, rotate those through the oto's tank (what I'm doing with rocks in my 20g long, putting them in the 55g where the otos are).


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm still in the process of getting an appropriate container to do the algae on the rock thing. All of our jars and containers (except what I'm already using to do water changes) have had soap in them at some point. I've been leaving the light on for 12 hours in their tank, so there's still some algae. They've figured out the veggie routine; so far spinach seems to be their favorite. I'm going to visit the pet store and see if they have any otos in tomorrow if my car tire gets fixed quickly enough.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I finally picked up some more otos. One looks a lot different than the others. Is there an easy way to tell the difference between otos and young Chinese algae fish? The pictures from searches aren't helping me. I don't have a contingency plan for a Chinese algae eater.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's easy, there is a huge difference!

Oto:









Juvi CAE, it looks more shark like, bulkier in body and has spots, not a single line like Oto do









There are however, two very similar species of Oto that are often confused for the other. Otocinclus Vestitus and O. Vittatus

This is O. Vestitus, notice the sharper caudal edges and lesser white line above the black middle line. These also tend to be a tad bit longer and a little skinnier than Vittatus.









And this is O. Vittatus, again, notice the rounded caudal edges and the bright white line above and below the middle black line on the body.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks so much! The new ones are like the O. Vittatus with the spotted back instead of a solid color. The biggest one is a tad bigger than the biggest of my O. Vestitis. It had some weird coloring on its head that looked like eyes, but I found the real eyes. All of my guys are otos! They're hanging out together more than before.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, those are sensitive spots or something like that, they basically help the fish 'sense' what's around them and stuff. That's pretty normal. I've seen both species with and without the spots opened up.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!

I'm glad I added three. The smallest of the original four was looking skinny. I think maybe he didn't figure out the extra food. He passed last night. I don't see any marks on his skin, so I don't think he was killed by Mr. Fish. 

I still have 6 in there, and they're still hanging out together really well.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Every time I buy some I lose about 1/3rd of them. it's really sad, but I sort of factor it into how many I get. 

Mine love nori, the seaweed stuff that sushi is rolled in. It makes a super mess of your tank, but they clean it up.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll look for that, thanks! Most of mine seem to like spinach and romaine, but I'd like to give them a variety.


----------

